# CartoonNetworkHD listed on dishwebsite!!



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

........but it's not available........what the?!?!!

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml

PS......ripped from satguys....


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

That'll be the next one turned on out of the blue while everyone's not looking.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Appears that phrelin was right:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1556027#post1556027


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

If it's not SciFi or USA I don't care!!!!


But CartoonNetwork HD would be cool.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

coldmiser said:


> If it's not SciFi or USA I don't care!!!!
> 
> But CartoonNetwork HD would be cool.


Yeah, just as long as it gets turned on before *Star Wars: Clone Wars* starts this fall.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

coldmiser said:


> If it's not SciFi or USA I don't care!!!!
> 
> But CartoonNetwork HD would be cool.


Nice flip flop.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Yeah, just as long as it gets turned on before *Star Wars: Clone Wars* starts this fall.


That would be sweeeet! Maybe they could bring back MegasXLR too.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> ........but it's not available........what the?!?!!
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml
> 
> PS......ripped from satguys....


i just clicked on your link but i don't see it there


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

rey_1178 said:


> i just clicked on your link but i don't see it there


right next to CNN HD on the bottom line


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i had to refresh to get it. damn! why isn't it on our EPG's!


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Somebody should call Dish and ask what channel # it is. When the droid says they don't have CartoonHD then ask why it is listed on the website. :lol:


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, I see that same webpage also lists the Golf Channel/VS, Science HD, and National Geo HD w/ 250 package on HD essentials. I do not currently get these in HD (haven't since I downgraded from DishHD) and I have HD ess. with top 250. Am I gettin hosed, or are they changing the packages?


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> Hey, I see that same webpage also lists the Golf Channel/VS, Science HD, and National Geo HD w/ 250 package on HD essentials. I do not currently get these in HD (haven't since I downgraded from DishHD) and I have HD ess. with top 250. Am I gettin hosed, or are they changing the packages?


if you click on the essetials HD tab, you will see CN HD


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

jpeckinp said:


> Somebody should call Dish and ask what channel # it is. When the droid says they don't have CartoonHD then ask why it is listed on the website. :lol:


CSR: As of now Cartoon Network is unavailable in HD. 
CSR: Dish Network realizes how important Cartoon Network in HD is for our customers, however we are working on the agreement with the providers.
CSR: It will be available in HD very soon


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Hey, I see that same webpage also lists the Golf Channel/VS, Science HD, and National Geo HD w/ 250 package on HD essentials. I do not currently get these in HD (haven't since I downgraded from DishHD) and I have HD ess. with top 250. Am I gettin hosed, or are they changing the packages?


not sure what's up with CN, but yes, you should be getting those other channels if you have the essentials and the top 250...


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, they must be really reaching to post they have a channel before they even have the agreement ready so they can broadcast it....either way I watch Cartoon Network quite often and cant wait for some clearer shows, even if they arent in HD they almost always look a lot better being upconverted


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Ok, they must be really reaching to post they have a channel before they even have the agreement ready so they can broadcast it....either way I watch Cartoon Network quite often and cant wait for some clearer shows, even if they arent in HD they almost always look a lot better being upconverted


yay Bleach in HD....hehe...


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> yay Bleach in HD....hehe...


Unfortunately _Bleach_ & _Naruto_ aren't 16:9 widescreen...yet. If CN doesn't tinker with stretching like TBS & TNT, _Death Note_ should be 16:9 widescreen as well as _Samurai Champloo_. And it's my guess that if we had Sci-Fi HD _TOKKO_ & _Tactics_ would have been presented in 16:9 widescreen.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> not sure what's up with CN, but yes, you should be getting those other channels if you have the essentials and the top 250...


Guess I need to make a phone call. Thanks!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Guess I need to make a phone call. Thanks!


no problem.



> Unfortunately Bleach & Naruto aren't 16:9 widescreen...yet.


I don't care as long as they don't stretcho-vision it. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

cboylan3 said:


> CSR: As of now Cartoon Network is unavailable in HD.
> CSR: Dish Network realizes how important Cartoon Network in HD is for our customers, however we are working on the agreement with the providers.
> CSR: It will be available in HD very soon


Are you just guessing in jest what the CSRs will actually say?

Someone should call and tell us just what kind of runaround you get. I would love to read it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


Also http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index.shtml

One would think that they would have pulled NFL HD off of AT100 Essentials ... and changed the footnotes on Big Ten Network.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

With regards to Web sites... I am changing the names to protect the innocent here...

I worked for a company, and I was a Technical Writer... but our corporate Web site was not under my department's domain. Still, if what we were doing took us to our Web site it behooved us to correct things... and on one occassion I was heading a project that involved a 3rd party developing a Web site for our company.

Imagine my surprise and amazement that our company's legal department and marketing department had been essentially circumvented and a Web site was about to go live with all sort of incorrect stuff, some of which could have caused major headaches. I know some people hated me for stirring things up at first... but people in "the know" quickly realized that if I hadn't been paying attention and involved the other groups, some nastiness could have ensued.

I say all of the above to point out that while it makes sense, would be nice, and is impossible to imagine otherwise... all too often there are huge disconnects in companies when it comes to things that get released to the public vs things that are actually happening.

I also worked for a company that won an award at a trade show for a product that technically did not perform at the time it won the award for its performance... and essentially never saw the light of day as an actual product. It was a source of amuement internally quite often.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

ok....so people in these threads are always talking about class action suits over silly things that have no merit......

BUT, isn't dish really pushing it by listing HD channels that they SIMPLY DO NOT CARRY and saying that they DO carry them??

At this rate, why not just add another dozen or so channels to your package listing on your website? What if you were a 1st time customer that signed up based on thinking that dish had added CNHD? Unlikely, but still possible. 

I know it's only been a day and either: dish will light up CNHD in the next day or so, or the website will pull the icon listing OR it will be "SOON"............


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Presence said:


> Are you just guessing in jest what the CSRs will actually say?
> 
> Someone should call and tell us just what kind of runaround you get. I would love to read it.


nope that was the chat session response


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

All the Disney networks are in HD too. The best thing is you don't even need an HD receiver--just use your imagination!!! ...anything your heart desires!


----------



## phillipsfamily (Oct 4, 2002)

DJ Lon said:


> Unfortunately _Bleach_ & _Naruto_ aren't 16:9 widescreen...yet. If CN doesn't tinker with stretching like TBS & TNT, _Death Note_ should be 16:9 widescreen as well as _Samurai Champloo_. And it's my guess that if we had Sci-Fi HD _TOKKO_ & _Tactics_ would have been presented in 16:9 widescreen.


Yeah, it's the Adult Swim anime series like Ghost in the Shell and such that I get excited about. Besides being upconverted, many of these shows have superior audio engineering that we'll be able to hear now! That's not to mention the occasional flick like Apple Seed or films by Hayao Miyazaki. 

Bruce


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Robot Chicken in HD, I don't know if it would make any difference, but I'd rather watch it in HD than SD


----------



## G Schmaltz (Feb 17, 2008)

Why can't these channels that stretch the 4:3 content use a custom stretch setting like my Hitachi TV, which leaves the central part of the picture mostly unchanged and stretches more toward the outside edges?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

G Schmaltz said:


> Why can't these channels that stretch the 4:3 content use a custom stretch setting like my Hitachi TV, which leaves the central part of the picture mostly unchanged and stretches more toward the outside edges?


Channels like TBS and TNT do just that.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Streching should not be done, period, in my opinion.

I would rather see in the sidebars "This program is not yet available in a format to fit your TV." than see distorted faces.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

G Schmaltz said:


> Why can't these channels that stretch the 4:3 content use a custom stretch setting like my Hitachi TV, which leaves the central part of the picture mostly unchanged and stretches more toward the outside edges?





mattfast1 said:


> Streching should not be done, period, in my opinion.
> 
> I would rather see in the sidebars "This program is not yet available in a format to fit your TV." than see distorted faces.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


Definitely no stretching!!!! Once the network stretches it , there is nothing you can do. Show the program how it was meant to be shown and let the people ,who for some reason want to stretch and distort the picture, stretch it themselves.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Presence said:


> Appears that phrelin was right:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1556027#post1556027


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> BUT, isn't dish really pushing it by listing HD channels that they SIMPLY DO NOT CARRY and saying that they DO carry them??
> 
> At this rate, why not just add another dozen or so channels to your package listing on your website? What if you were a 1st time customer that signed up based on thinking that dish had added CNHD? Unlikely, but still possible.


First of all, your plural is wrong. What HD channel*s* does DISH list that are not carried? One?

So the rate is one out of 42? When DISH adds another 42 HD channels they can list a second they don't carry. 

Making a mistake on a single channel is a mistake ... listing a dozen would be closer to fraud. Mistakes are made ... if you don't like it DirecTV is that-a-way, cable is over there ... and we all know _they_ never make mistakes. 

"Add the CNN HD logo to the website." "OK. CN HD."
"I said add the CNN HD logo to the website." "OK. CNN HD."
Someone just has to get the message to the graphics guy to REMOVE the CN HD logo (and hope he doesn't pull CNN HD's logo  ).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

By the way, unless I'm blind the error was fixed before I could see it. CNNHD is on the list. Somebody obviously screwed up and "preannounced."


----------



## klyon (Jan 25, 2003)

Cartoon Network no longer shows. Although I don't have my 722 yet (coming Saturday), it sure would be nice to have Cartoon Network in HD, as well as Disney.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mistake corrected. Now they have to fix the other one (NFLHD in AT100 w/HD).


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, otherwise we'll have to deal with that hornet's nest all over again.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

James Long said:


> First of all, your plural is wrong. What HD channel*s* does DISH list that are not carried? One?
> 
> So the rate is one out of 42? When DISH adds another 42 HD channels they can list a second they don't carry.
> 
> ...


First....if your are going to get after other threads for laying off spelling and grammar....lets be consistant and not do it here.

Second...are you saying it's ok for the website to be wrong?

Yes or No?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It didn't even take a week for someone to nitpick an obvious error on the Dish Web page, but I suspect major fits would be had if someone tried to correct grammar or spelling in one of those persons' posts. The hypocricy continues to amaze me... how it is ok to criticize other people, just not "me". For the record, I welcome all corrections to anything wrong that I ever post as I learn something when told that I was wrong.

Meanwhile... Of the two possibilities (seeing CNHD today OR losing the icon on the Web page), I'd have to say losing the icon is not the most positive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> First....if your are going to get after other threads for laying off spelling and grammar....lets be consistant and not do it here.


It was not a spelling correction, it was a FACT correction. ONE channel was accidentally listed, and has since been removed. Your post suggested that there was more than one channel listed ... perhaps many. Your FACTS were wrong.



> Second...are you saying it's ok for the website to be wrong?
> Yes or No?


I'd like the website to be correct. But I'm not going to get all riled up into the class action false advertising DISH should burn in heck mode over a simple mistake.

Perhaps when you have made a mistake or two you'll appreciate a little understanding. Or perhaps you should quit every job you have immediately when you make a mistake?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, but James you have to admit that adding CNNHD and not correcting the NFLHD in AT100 w/HD is a bit more than just careless even if the idiot who did the correction had no intent to mislead.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

CN HD logo now removed from the website.

But, USA and SciFi HD are showing in the EPG!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, but James you have to admit that adding CNNHD and not correcting the NFLHD in AT100 w/HD is a bit more than just careless even if the idiot who did the correction had no intent to mislead.


I have worked for a long time as a Technical Writer. When I would send out something for a review, I also reviewed my own work as well... and if I noticed a mistake that no one else noticed I would correct it when I received other corrections from reviewers.

However, I found this NOT to be the case with many of my fellow writers. All too often, a writer would change ONLY what he was told to change... and nothing else... even if he sort-of thought there might be other errors.

I do not know why some folks are like this... but many folks just do what they are told, and nothing else... so it actually doesn't surprise me at all to see a Web site get one correction and leave another error in the same place. Probably whomever edited the graphic was only asked to remove one logo and nothing else.

Lest it sound like I'm just bashing writers/artists... It is also fair to point out that companies do not always communicate well such that the entire company knows what is and isn't correct... so I would not be surprised at all if the artist who is responsible for making the Web graphics has zero knowledge of what is and isn't a live channel. Probably requires something in writing from Marketing or somewhere in order to make a graphic change like that, so probably only makes those changes and doesn't ask questions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, but James you have to admit that adding CNNHD and not correcting the NFLHD in AT100 w/HD is a bit more than just careless even if the idiot who did the correction had no intent to mislead.


I said no such thing!

You are implying INTENT to a website error. I have not done that.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, Cartoon can wait, now that we have CNN, USA and Sci-Fi.
Give us something to whine and complain about next week.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Cartoon on the website but USA and Sci-Fi HD are not. That is a little strange.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Makes you think that the Cartoon Newtwork is right around the corner, heck we could end up with 4 new channels in single month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes616 said:


> Cartoon on the website but USA and Sci-Fi HD are not. That is a little strange.


Cartoon was pulled from the website earlier today.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> I said no such thing!
> 
> You are implying INTENT to a website error. I have not done that.


I was not saying that. I was saying in response to your pointing out that no one should accuse someone of fraud because of an error on a web page, IMHO even though there was no intent you gotta admit these Dish web guys are careless. I agree that the web page errors are just errors. But I'd probably have a bit more sympathy with Dish if it's web page weren't being done by paid employees.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Buddiya, Buddiya, Buddiya ... that's all folks.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

James Long said:


> It was not a spelling correction, it was a FACT correction. ONE channel was accidentally listed, and has since been removed. Your post suggested that there was more than one channel listed ... perhaps many. Your FACTS were wrong.
> 
> I'd like the website to be correct. But I'm not going to get all riled up into the class action false advertising DISH should burn in heck mode over a simple mistake.
> 
> Perhaps when you have made a mistake or two you'll appreciate a little understanding. Or perhaps you should quit every job you have immediately when you make a mistake?


Ok, so you didn't want to answer a yes or no question....that's ok, I guess. But why do you have to make this personal and use an analogy using ME making a mistake at work? I NEVER SAID I was perfect. I simply asked you if you felt it was ok for dish's website to list a channel as being offered that they do not offer.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> Ok, so you didn't want to answer a yes or no question....that's ok, I guess. But why do you have to make this personal and use an analogy using ME making a mistake at work? I NEVER SAID I was perfect. I simply asked you if you felt it was ok for dish's website to list a channel as being offered that they do not offer.


hay when someone takes something personal just leave it there and let it go. use your time wisely.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i think since CNHD is no longer listed on the site, this thread should be closed. a useless thread right now. what people need to realize that dish will turn on and can turn on any channel any time. i'm sure this is a nice friday for many. enjoy.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

It's beautiful here in michigan......78 and sunny....and an EARTHQUAKE.....just got done playing baseball and soccer with my 4 year old.

I would simply like EVERYONE to follow the forum guidelines...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> I would simply like EVERYONE to follow the forum guidelines...


Follow them yourself ... that's all you have to worry about. The mods are here to take care of situations when people can't control themselves.

I answered your question. You're not a prosecuting attorney in a courtroom so you have no right to demand the answer be in the form you want. If all you are going to do is attack people for how they answer questions perhaps it is time to review the rules you have tossed into the discussion. Review them privately. If you have questions, PM a moderator. Now let's get back to rational conversation - otherwise this thread is pointless.

You made a mistake in your post. Besides the use of the word "channels" instead of "channel" you suggested that there was more than one channel listed on DISH's website that they did not carry. That channel logo was swiftly removed (the day after it was mentioned in the online forums). Your post was in error and you have been corrected. Don't take it personally ... move on.


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

with the exception for cartoons done in CGI and prime time (live action) movies Cartoon Network, Nick, and Disney, these channels available in HD is just a waste of bandwidth (in my opinion). I've talked to a couple animators @ Nickelodeon animation studios and I've been told thse channels may not see much use.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

True but I could go to the all HD package and still have them for the kidos.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I find it amazing that we sit and debate for days whether Dish's website is up to date over channel listings., but every day you listen to news or other information that is in many cases, incorrect or only has half the story. You read a newspaper, they have facts in an article way out of line, its on the front page, the correction _may_ show up in the last page of the last section where no one will see it.

Some people really need to get a life if all that's important is whether some channel does or does not show up on Dish and how its website is or is not up to date on a routine basis for said listings...


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

normang said:


> I find it amazing that we sit and debate for days whether Dish's website is up to date over channel listings., but every day you listen to news or other information that is in many cases, incorrect or only has half the story. You read a newspaper, they have facts in an article way out of line, its on the front page, the correction _may_ show up in the last page of the last section where no one will see it.
> 
> Some people really need to get a life if all that's important is whether some channel does or does not show up on Dish and how its website is or is not up to date on a routine basis for said listings...


I find it amazing that someone else finds it amazing that we talk about TV channels on a DBSTalk forum.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

Calvin386 said:


> True but I could go to the all HD package and still have them for the kidos.


 That's what I was thinking too. If they added the kids channels in HD I could drop to the all HD pack, keep the premium channels I get now and save about $30 a Month.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

eudoxia said:


> I find it amazing that someone else finds it amazing that we talk about TV channels on a DBSTalk forum.


That wasn't the point, and if you didn't get it, Oh well..:nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

eudoxia said:


> I find it amazing that someone else finds it amazing that we talk about TV channels on a DBSTalk forum.


That's actually not what has made this thread continue ... we're not talking about a channel ... we're talking about a minor web site error.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> That's actually not what has made this thread continue ... we're not talking about a channel ... we're talking about a minor web site error.


This reminds me of the now-famous Allen Iverson "Practice!? We're talking about practice!? Not a game.. not a game... not a game... Practice!?" rant.

To paraphrase...

We're not talking about a channel... we're talking about a Web site error. Not a channel, not a channel.. a Web site error?!


----------

